
Polymagnets in (mind-blowing) action - obi1kenobi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IANBoybVApQ
======
11thEarlOfMar
Makes me wonder if Polymagnets can have an application with Goodyear's concept
spherical tires:

[https://corporate.goodyear.com/en-US/media/news/goodyear-
rev...](https://corporate.goodyear.com/en-US/media/news/goodyear-reveals-
concept-tires-for-autonomous-cars.html)

Video Here: [http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a19747/goodyear-
eagle-3...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a19747/goodyear-
eagle-360-spherical-tires/)

------
celticninja
I love this guys stuff.

